# Cypripedium in Hakone Garden 2020



## Hakone (Mar 31, 2020)

5 shoots today , 31.03.2020 , cypripedium Michael White . Cypripedium 'Michael' white is a multi-flowered hybrid between Cypripedium macranthos alba and Cypripedium Henry.


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks very promising. I'm looking forward to seeing the
blooms.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 6, 2020)

update


----------



## Berthold (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't see any progress in plant growth


----------



## Hakone (Apr 7, 2020)

7 shoots today


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2020)

What is the media in the pots and the pH?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 8, 2020)

i don't measure the pH . Media : pumice stone and bark


----------



## Berthold (Apr 8, 2020)

Hakone said:


> i don't measure the pH .


Do You know what it is?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 9, 2020)

cypripedium formosanum


----------



## Berthold (Apr 9, 2020)

Hakone said:


> cayptipedium Formosanum



Everything o.k with You?


----------



## Phred (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks like you have them double potted. Is that for more complete drainage or temperature control?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes, double potted and for more complete Drainage


----------



## Berthold (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey, Pierre, You should modify the thread topic from "Cypripedium in Hakone garden 2020" into "Hakones Cypripedium pot". Or do You have two pots?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2020)

Always calm Uncle, there will be more pots.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2020)

cypripedium tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 18, 2020)

update


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2020)

update 01.05.2020


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2020)

today


----------



## My Green Pets (May 4, 2020)

oooh lovely


----------



## Hakone (May 4, 2020)

CambriaWhat said:


> oooh lovely


thanks


----------



## abax (May 6, 2020)

I can't wait to see the fully opened blooms. You're
doing a good job bringing these beauties along.


----------



## shariea (May 7, 2020)

I would like to know what other plants you have with them? The pots look like they have nice little communities!


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2020)

shariea said:


> I would like to know what other plants you have with them? The pots look like they have nice little communities!


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2020)

abax said:


> I can't wait to see the fully opened blooms. You're
> doing a good job bringing these beauties along.


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2020)

cypripedium lichiangense


----------

